# Glades



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Look between the trees.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

you should probably try to make a lot of smaller, faster carves in teh trees to keep your speed under control.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

I am not an expert in the glades, but I can handle them pretty good. Just try to keep an eye for the next turn, it is all about making turns and more turns. I see a lot of people that are learning just go down plowing all the snow. 

Try to look for glades that are not full of powder, since a fall could mean being stuck for a while. I learned to ride on Jay peak, they have great green glades runs for people to learn on.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I used to end my days on some pretty intense mogul runs. It really makes turning the trees much easier....


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Do you mountain bike? Drive aggressively?

So much of glade riding is picking your line, like singletrack mountain biking or race car driving, you've got to be conscious both of what your board is doing at your feet and what you will have to be doing a turn or two ahead. Its about the setup. So you've really got to consider where you want to be now, based on where you need to be for 2 or 3 trees ahead. 

Like you said, you pick the wrong line, and that extra turn necessary or that skid you had to do to avoid the tree will cause enough speed scrub to make the glade experience a miserable one. Cursing yourself for entering the thing in the first place as you awkwardly posthole your way back to hard ground. Or, worse yet, trying to inch your way out going way to slow on shallow terrain covered in thick powder, and falling everywhere. 

The way i see it...everything you do out in the open slopes adds to your bag of tools. Tools being those motions you know, the balance necessary, to control the board in a certain manner. Then what you do in the glades depends on how effectively you can pick from that bag of tools.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guy. 

I'm still trying how to maintain speed in the trees, i can't seems to just "slow down" without comming to a full stop in glades.

the other problem might be on my equipment (not sure though) because i have my bindings set up at 45/30 so sometimes quick changes are hard in tighter spaces. So i'm guessing i might want to lower that in trees. And i ride a NS titan which i'm not sure if it's too stiff to be in trees. (even though it is bullet proof)


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

*One more thing...*

I wanted to add something that I'm very surprised no one has said yet. It may seem like common sense, but I see people doing it all the time. DO NOT ride glades alone. Always enter the glades with AT LEAST one other person, preferably 2 or 3 others. If it's a dense wooded area, and you are in there for a while, make frequent stops and make sure all your people are still up and running.


----------



## junglecat1971 (Jan 14, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Before venturing into any tree run, get consistently good at precise control of your board. Be able to control speed, stop on a dime and make very acurate, tight turns. Practice all of this out on the open runs before entering an environment that will hurt you if you make an error.


Snowolf, since you're an instructor, have u ever setup something on a normal run for peeps to practice on before heading into the trees, like poles to run though? Actually poles on a mogul run would be about right. Just an idea...


----------

